# Reptile safe paint.



## *hungry-tortoise* (Apr 17, 2008)

Could anybody reccomend please a reptile safe paint that will withstand heat and be waterproof? Ive told my son he can paint a 'background' onto one of our vivs - Thanks in advance xxxx :2thumb:


----------



## *hungry-tortoise* (Apr 17, 2008)

Bump - Ive been trying to look into this and Im thinking acrylics are safe? Please could somebody confirm for me, many thanks xx:2thumb:


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

Acrylics sealed with a varnish maybe a good way to go but left to air for few weeks.


----------



## *hungry-tortoise* (Apr 17, 2008)

Brilliant - thanks for that mate xx


----------

